# East Coast Breeder?



## LHM (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi. I'm new to this forum. I'm trying to adopt two young female mouse as pets. I'd like to adopt from a breeder rather than from a pet store. I'm having trouble finding a local breeder near NYC or near Western MA. If anyone has any ideas. Please send my way. Most appreciated!


----------

